# Debugger kdbg bringt Fehlermeldung!



## Fischi2k (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

wir nutzen zum Debuggen unserer C-Programme den kdbg.
Wenn ich ihn nun starte und ein Programm darin öffnen will, kommt diese  Fehlermeldung: 

gdb: Using host libthread_db library "lib/tls/libthread_db.so.1"

Was bedeutet das und was muss ich machen, damit das Programm anständig läuft. Ich habe auf der Homepage des Entwicklers mal nachgeschaut und den ./configure... Befehl ausgeführt. Auch danach kam weiterhin die Fehlermeldung.

Für eine rasche Antwort bin ich sehr dankbar, da ich bis Montag ein Programm in diesem Debugger getestet haben muss.

Danke schon mal...

Gruß Fischi


----------



## Kyoko (16. Oktober 2004)

ja, es sieht so aus als hättest du nicht die geforderte oder gar keine Version der gebrauchten Bibliothek installiert.


----------



## Fischi2k (17. Oktober 2004)

Kyoko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, es sieht so aus als hättest du nicht die geforderte oder gar keine Version der gebrauchten Bibliothek installiert.



Ja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht.
Wie kann ich diese denn nun nachinstallieren und welche Bibliotheken sind das denn?

Danke schon einmal...


----------

